# fish represented by CF members



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What if we throw a twist on the gallons we have on cichlid forum. Since we know we roughly have 100,000 gallons lets see how many fish we have. I'll start (you dont have to put the kinds of all your fish if your don't want to)

Im just going to put
21 cichlids
2 Catfish 
1 pleco
6 Silver Dollars

C-F Total =30


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

come on guys and gals


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

4 GTs
1 pleco
1 loach thing


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you tell me how many fish are in this tank, I promise to make an effort of counting them in some of my other setups


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

64


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Schweitzer1214 said:


> 64


 :lol: Not even close. There are hundreds of fish in that tank. The transcriptus in my 240G are a lot harder to count still, because the majority of them is always behind the rock background where you can't see them! :lol:


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

fmueller said:


> Schweitzer1214 said:
> 
> 
> > 64
> ...


Sorry, miscounted  237 is what I recounted


----------

